# Best Blackwater Trip Ever!!!



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got out there at sunrise. Bass were biting when I got there. Fished the big lake with the docks throwing a shad colored fluke, working it as fast I can. Boated 12 Largemouths, all of them big enough to keep. Also caught 8 chain pickerels. There was a time when I was getting bit twice on one cast. There's no telling how many short strikes I got, so I tried to slow it down, but they wouldn't bite if I did, so kept at it. The ones in the pics were my biggest. As I was leaving, seen a school of hybrids/stripers busting as boats went around the bend. So, I picked up a blue citrus shad 6XD crankbait and worn em out. I think I caught 11 of those before they turned off, but it was one of the best schools I've ever been on. They hit like a rock. Boat traffic was heavy and I had a couple run ins with aholes, but all in all, an incredible day. I'm worn out.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your best with us. More to come, I hope.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I know i should have went to Blackwater today!! Sounds like fun


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice report especially for Blackwater! Keep'em comin i use it for motivation to go there.


----------



## Corky (Feb 18, 2010)

Must have been something in the air (or water) today. Started out on Stripers & tons of smaller specks in the morning, then eased back up the river this afternoon & the two of us in the boat grabbed our 6 keepers (19.5, 20, 21, 23, 24, 26") in about 45 minutes plus a 19" red, then played catch & release with striped bass until the sun dropped behind the trees.

Talk about a good Saturday! :thumb up: it was enough to restore my faith in Blackwater for another year.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Corky said:


> Must have been something in the air (or water) today. Started out on Stripers & tons of smaller specks in the morning, then eased back up the river this afternoon & the two of us in the boat grabbed our 6 keepers (19.5, 20, 21, 23, 24, 26") in about 45 minutes plus a 19" red, then played catch & release with striped bass until the sun dropped behind the trees.
> 
> Talk about a good Saturday! :thumb up: it was enough to restore my faith in Blackwater for another year.



Where u fishing north or south of i10? Thanks


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

wow! thats awesome!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Great report. I've never caught stripers down here but I love catching them at Lake Martin. They are fun to catch.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome! (u done found my spot!:thumbup plenty of em out there this year tho.. good job


----------

